
Show HN: Polimorphic.com – Civic Media Platform to Track Your Politicians - shahparth31
Polimorphic.com is a civic media platform that organizes the complicated and frustrating political landscape into the palm of your hand.<p>We started Polimorphic as college students who were frustrated by how hard it was to stay up to date on politicians who represented us and what the government was doing on issues we cared about. To us the fact that we knew our favorite athletes&#x27; stats down to the most granular details, but didn&#x27;t even know what our local representative had voted on in the past year was shocking.<p>On Polimorphic you get no-nonsense, untampered political updates on votes, legislation, speeches, press releases, and more all straight from the source. You sign up with your location and top issues and then get access to our newsfeed and our newsletter. Our goal is to make it incredibly easy to stay up to date and give feedback to your government + elected officials.<p>Here are some examples of pieces of content on Polimorphic.com if you&#x27;re interested in checking them out:
President Donald Trump - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.polimorphic.com&#x2F;politicians&#x2F;2825
Fairness for High-Skilled Immigrants Act of 2019 (legislation) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.polimorphic.com&#x2F;bills&#x2F;14888
A speech by Betsy Devos - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.polimorphic.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;6038<p>We&#x27;d love to hear thoughts&#x2F;feedback&#x2F;feature requests.<p>If you&#x27;re excited about non-partisan, ground truth, personalized political information, sign up at Polimorphic.com! Be informed. Not influenced.
======
DoreenMichele
If you haven't read the rules for Show HN, I recommend you do so and consider
posting it that way.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
shahparth31
Hey! We read before posting -- could you be more specific about what rule it
doesn't follow?

~~~
DoreenMichele
You didn't submit the link to the site, which is the usual method.

You could email the mods -- hn@ycombinator.com -- and ask them to fix it.

~~~
shahparth31
Ah gotcha. It gave only the option between link and text, but I'll go ahead
and fix that!

------
shahparth31
Fairness for High-Skilled Immigrants Act of 2019 (legislation):
[https://www.polimorphic.com/bills/14888](https://www.polimorphic.com/bills/14888)

------
shahparth31
A speech by Betsy Devos:
[https://www.polimorphic.com/articles/6038](https://www.polimorphic.com/articles/6038)

------
shahparth31
[https://www.polimorphic.com](https://www.polimorphic.com)

------
mntruell
I like it. How are the summaries generated?

~~~
shahparth31
Hey! We get the summaries from the GPO (Government Publishing Office) which
provides non-partisan summaries for legislation.

------
shahparth31
Donald Trump's page:
[https://www.polimorphic.com/politicians/2825](https://www.polimorphic.com/politicians/2825)

